# Barista Pro - aluminium parts in espresso machines



## CuriousG (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm thinging about ordering my first espresso-machine. I have a Aeropress+Sage Grinder Pro background...

I'm bit conserned about aluminium intake (increace of alzheimer risk) with espresso machines. Are Espresso machine parts made out of stainless steel or they use aluminium. What kind of parts does Sage use?


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, sage has stainless steel thermocoil boiler and plastic tubes for low and high pressure, depends of the model there are some brass valves and switches too, I am not aware if there are any aluminium parts that water gets contact with but even if there are I would not be worry too much. There are so many appliances and cutlery in use everywhere made from aluminium, don't think if it's so dangerous it would have been completely banned from use by now, or maybe I am wrong, other opinions will be interesting.

Regards


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There are some aluminium parts that water flows though in all of their machines. Plastic as well also stainless and brass. Water is capable of taking up minute quantities of rather a lot of thing especially if it is very pure. Fortunately it isn't as we use it for drinks.

Anyway if the op wants some factual information on aluminium and other metals I would suggest they look here and elsewhere on the site for more information

https://www.alzheimers.org.uk/about-dementia/risk-factors-and-prevention/metals-and-dementia

The main reason for there being more cases of dementia is more and older and older people.  Personally I also wonder about saturated fats. We are discouraged from eating them and the brain does need some to be around. The best method of reducing risk is very likely to be a balanced diet .

John

-


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I used to work for the 'Alzheimer's Society' and came to know their current research quite well, trust me just get at least 7 1/2 hours sleep a night or suffer the consequences later in life, alternatively stay up late don't worry or plan for a pension.

PS, don't forget to get a prepayment account for Dignitas ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ajohn said:


> There are some aluminium parts that water flows though in all of their machines. Plastic as well also stainless and brass. Water is capable of taking up minute quantities of rather a lot of thing especially if it is very pure. Fortunately it isn't as we use it for drinks.
> Anyway if the op wants some factual information on aluminium and other metals I would suggest they look here and elsewhere on the site for more information
> https://www.alzheimers.org.uk/about-dementia/risk-factors-and-prevention/metals-and-dementia
> The main reason for there being more cases of dementia is more and older and older people.  Personally I also wonder about saturated fats. We are discouraged from eating them and the brain does need some to be around. The best method of reducing risk is very likely to be a balanced diet .
> ...


welcome back John!!!


----------

